# Crushcosmetics.com.au



## xLongLashesx (Feb 27, 2010)

Just came across this website- crushcosmetics.com.au

Has anyone used these guys before?

They've got all US brands nyx, milani, sleek, coastal scents, even red cherry lashes..


----------



## figgy1982 (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought a heap of nyx jumbo eye pencils from them a couple of months ago. Really really fast delivery, like the day or two after I ordered it, they even sent a free nyx eye liner with it. Think they are looking at stocking elf soon, (I follow them on twitter) so I keep checking their page all the time.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow great site


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm making an order when I get paid.. Ardell lashes! woot!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't ordered anything from them, but I remember when I looked at them a few months ago their shipping prices were outrageous. I emailed them about it and they wrote back saying they were going to be amending the shipping prices to make them more reasonable. Not sure if they have done that yet.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 28, 2010)

Their shipping is definitely reasonable now- $5.95 regular or free with orders over $60, but that might be a promo.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Yeah thats way better... Before they wanted like $25 dollars to ship within Australia!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 28, 2010)

Bah! Tell them they're dreaming! LOL


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Ohhhhhhh they have totally changed the site as well!!!! And they also stock more brands now... Like Sleek (they have palettes!), The Balm, Red Cherry, and UDPP is in stock too!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep! I'm ordering some lashes and a nyx palette tomorrow. Hopefully they extend their product line.. nice to see someone not charging an arm and a leg for this stuff onshore!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 28, 2010)

How funny, a girl at MAC just told me about this website on Saturday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She gets lashes from there hehehe


----------



## counterobsess (Mar 1, 2010)

I've just discovered it too - through The Lip Print blog!  It's funny, I've googled 'NYX in Australia' so many times and this site has never come up... but glad I've found it!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

^I wish they had more selection in Milani. I want those Liquif-Eye pencils so so baaaad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why must some things be so out of reach!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Wish they had more Red cherry lashes too..  The last time I ordered them from US, #100 was out of stock forever


----------



## indybrat (Mar 2, 2010)

I've used them.  I was very impressed.  I got my package within days.  I got a NYX pencil and a couple of China Glaze nailpolishes.  It was wrapped really well and they even threw in a  free bottle of polish. (not CG.)


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

Gosh all these online shops make my bank account cry ): hahahhas but i might get some stuff next time! I lemming for the next MAC release (spring forecast!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays Thanks anyways!


----------



## lara (Mar 11, 2010)

I've used them a couple of times - I ordered at 5pm and received my parcel the next morning at 10am!

Super cheap, products were wrapped well and I highly recommend them.


----------



## friedargh (Mar 15, 2010)

This site seems to be quite trustworthy - mainly because I use Vogue forums. The owner used to post there asking questions about what sort of overseas brands we wanted them to stock (which was a great move I'd say) and she seems lovely too. I haven't made a purchase from there yet though!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Aug 2, 2010)

It's an excellent site - and it's constantly updated. I've purchased off them twice. Excellent & friendly customer service.


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 3, 2010)

The site is fine, but their NYX products are like 3 times more expensive than where I get them from. Only ok if you don't want to buy from overseas.


----------

